# Five months and no CPL?



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I applied April 16th in Wayne Co. for my CPL and still no license, no call, no email, no letter, no word, no phone number to call and check on it. Did it get lost in the mail? 
A friend that took the class with me applied weeks after I did, also in Wayne Co. got his about a month ago. 
Anyone have a phone number that I can call to check on it, Wayne Co. clerks office, MSP, State CCW review board?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

It would go through the County Clerks office. Call them. I know in some counties though, they have an interview process. Not sure if you fall under these guidelines or not though.

When I did mine, I applied on the 6th and got the OK to pick up my permit about 26-28 days later.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Contact NickS at www.migunowners.org . He will put you on the right track to get you a CPL in Wayne County.

There was a problem that has been addressed and he knows the process you need to follow to get your CPL in a timely manner.

A Representative from Michigan Gun Owners has been at every Wayne County gun board meeting since Aug. 2001 and they have a working relationship with the gun board members.




NSD said:


> I applied April 16th in Wayne Co. for my CPL and still no license, no call, no email, no letter, no word, no phone number to call and check on it. Did it get lost in the mail?
> A friend that took the class with me applied weeks after I did, also in Wayne Co. got his about a month ago.
> Anyone have a phone number that I can call to check on it, Wayne Co. clerks office, MSP, State CCW review board?


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

Same thing happened to a friend of mine. He took the class and applied the same time another guy did and after much calling around got it 5 months later. Turned out it got lost in the system. Sat on someone desk somewhere and never went before the reviw board. Good Luck


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

for your first cpl in wayne county they tell right up front it WILL TAKE UP TO 6 MONTHS to get it if you pass the review board. the only thing you will get is a letter from wayne county saying congradulations you are a winner. you have to remember who you are dealing with WAYNE COUNTYthis county is broke and they are going to lay off 300 police as of right now. this is exactly why i went in to the county mounties office on henry ruff to re-apply for my renewal 7 months early.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Not as bad as it was three years ago. Normal turn around now is 6-8 weeks. I've seen a couple people get it in 5 weeks. 

And no more letter to "come on down". The permit is mailed out instead of a letter. Michigan Gun Owners has worked hard for each improvement and continues to do so. 

That Clerk Office on Henry Ruff is the direct result of their involvement in the process. 




DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> for your first cpl in wayne county they tell right up front it WILL TAKE UP TO 6 MONTHS to get it if you pass the review board. the only thing you will get is a letter from wayne county saying congradulations you are a winner. you have to remember who you are dealing with WAYNE COUNTYthis county is broke and they are going to lay off 300 police as of right now. this is exactly why i went in to the county mounties office on henry ruff to re-apply for my renewal 7 months early.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wayne co=6 months??

Read about someone applying in a UP county=4 business days.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Wayne co=6 months??
> 
> Read about someone applying in a UP county=4 business days.



Depends on when the gun board meets. Its usually once a month, but who knows. Varies from County to County. I got mine in a week but it was the week before the sheriff and the PA met.


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I will give it till Oct 16(the six month mark), but it seems that a state or county web site should have a search field, that you can put your info into and check the status of your license, or a phone number that you can call to check.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

18 days for my wife


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I called the county clerk today and was told it is still being processed. 
Thanks for the help to all that replied.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Tell em you want a temporary.


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I got my license Saturday. 
Six months and one day is all it took. It came in the mail, laminated and the back has a signature line, but i cant sign it.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

NSD said:


> I got my license Saturday.
> Six months and one day is all it took. It came in the mail, laminated and the back has a signature line, but i cant sign it.


Take it to the clerk's office on Henry Ruff and they'll issue you a new one on the spot. It must be signed to be good.

Had to send a couple there two weeks ago because they put the wrong picture on (wife's picture was on the husbands CPL).


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrat's!!!!!!! I would get my signature on it ASAP,even if you have to go down there and get a new one.Somtime's small detail's can turn into a big deal.Don't want ya to run into trouble down the road.


----------

